# Game of Thrones Season 3 Finale "Mhysa" (Warning for leaked spoilers!)



## jonesy (Jun 8, 2013)

Leaked pictures from the production of episode 10 are floating around the net at the moment.

Farfarawaysite.com which posts on the set photos now has 11 of them from Mhysa, the last episode of this season. Nothing really spoilery so far, except for two (



Spoiler



Robbwind and Jaime meeting Cersei


).

Do not click the links if you want to remain unspoiled:
http://kissed-by-fire.com/2013/06/spoiler-photos-for-310/ (note that Kissed By Fire is also a full-on GoT spoiler site)

http://www.farfarawaysite.com/section/got/gallery9/gallery.htm (ep 10 pics are at the bottom of the page)
Update: the pictures from episode 10 seem to have been removed.

Here is an alternative link to some of the pictures (slightly different set):
http://imgur.com/a/5Ueb1

A Sword of Storms spoilers: 



Spoiler



Since Jaime now arrives to Kings Landing before the Purple Wedding there's a chance we see him meet Joffrey before you know what. That'll be interesting. I don't think we've seen Jaime and Joffrey together in a scene.

Regarding Robb, now that it's confirmed that Robbwind happens I'm wondering if they are bold enough to do the opposite as well? That could be really gruesome. I hope it doesn't happen, or if it does it's just someone talking about it. Or.. an even worse thought occurs.. if they do something similar to Talisa?



Edit: A Sword of Storms? Hellboy? What? Obviously I meant to type A Storm of Swords.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 8, 2013)

For something funny here's George 'spoiling' Season 4. From Conan:


[video=youtube;KNRbV66Q-wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNRbV66Q-wo[/video]


"I was supposed to write more books?"


----------



## Grue (Jun 8, 2013)

jonesy said:


> "I was supposed to write more books?"




I thought the plan was Bantam was going to use his start as a the basis for a "Choose your Own Adventure" series?


----------



## jonesy (Jun 8, 2013)

Grue said:


> I thought the plan was Bantam was going to use his start as a the basis for a "Choose your Own Adventure" series?



With more dead end death traps than Deathtrap Dungeon.


----------



## Grue (Jun 8, 2013)

jonesy said:


> With more dead end death traps than Deathtrap Dungeon.




Except for Theon's in which dying (quickly) is the 'good' ending.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 9, 2013)

The HBO program guide is listing the episode as being 63 minutes long, but I keep hearing people say 70. 7 minutes of preview?


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jun 10, 2013)

A couple of excellent productions - one is a cosplay cover of the theme song with some good fx for a direct to youtube video.  Loved them having Lyanna Stark playing the piano at the end.


[video=youtube_share;hplyu6JTJA8]http://youtu.be/hplyu6JTJA8[/video]

The second is a Game of Thrones themed birthday party for kids (warning - lyrics and theme are NSFW)


[video=youtube_share;xbEhByk4Icg]http://youtu.be/xbEhByk4Icg[/video]


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jun 10, 2013)

I enjoyed the finale.  I understand the showrunners wanting the season to end on a more positive note than the last episode.

Glad they held off on the reveal of Lady Stoneheart.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 10, 2013)

Umm. Spoiler tag that maybe? It might not reveal anything to someone who hasn't read ASOS, but still..



This is priceless:





(X)


----------



## jonesy (Jun 10, 2013)

David J. Peterson has his language blog update to the finale, and it includes a translation of the letter Talisa was writing before the wedding (and I think it finally shoots down the honeypot theory):

http://www.dothraki.com/2013/06/mhysa/


----------



## Joker (Jun 10, 2013)

Those freed slaves remind me of something:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_A61O1u5jE

Sillyness aside, the small council scene was epic.  From beginning to end, absolutely awesome.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 10, 2013)

This is where the episode should have ended:
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
It got really silly immediately after.

Although, the whole problem was caused by their plotline getting so little focus later in the season that if felt like the context was missing.


----------



## JamesonCourage (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, I did think the ending was... um... off. I don't know.

Overall, though, it was a pretty good episode, and I still think it's a great show. Waiting for season 4 already.


----------



## Krug (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah could have done without the 'white saviour/crowdsurfing' ending. The seasons seem to have been ending with Dany.

Oh well, onto Part 2 of A Storm of Swords. I wonder if the big events in the next season will trigger as much of a reaction as the Red Wedding.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 11, 2013)

The thing about Dany is that in a way she is a deconstruction of all the different entitled saviour characters, white or not. But you really miss a lot of details on the tv show and it's hurting the story.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jun 12, 2013)

Read an article today where GRRM said the TV show wouldn't catch the books.

I don't see that.  We've half of book 3 plus books 4 and 5 to catch up -- that's 2-4 seasons depending on how many characters get introduced.  GRRM has two novels to deliver and I bet the next one is still four years off ...


----------



## Joker (Jun 12, 2013)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Read an article today where GRRM said the TV show wouldn't catch the books.
> 
> I don't see that.  We've half of book 3 plus books 4 and 5 to catch up -- that's 2-4 seasons depending on how many characters get introduced.  GRRM has two novels to deliver and I bet the next one is still four years off ...




After season four, the writers and producers of the show will be invited to GRRM's house for a friendly discussion on the future of the series.

There will be no survivors.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jun 12, 2013)

jonesy said:


> This is where the episode should have ended:
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> ...




Funny that's when our recording cut out.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 13, 2013)

Joker said:


> After season four, the writers and producers of the show will be invited to GRRM's house for a friendly discussion on the future of the series.
> 
> There will be no survivors.




 The "Red Writer's Meeting"?


----------



## jonesy (Jun 15, 2013)

Came across this article on Buzzfeed where someone ranks all of the episodes:
http://www.buzzfeed.com/adambvary/all-30-game-of-thrones-episodes-ranked-from-worst-to-best

I don't completely agree with the order, but looking at the list makes me realize that Game of Thrones doesn't really have any bad episodes the way other shows do. Most of the bad in GoT comes from too many storylines squished together, and even then there's plenty of interesting things to follow and look forward to. On that list the worst episode is the one where the Queen of Thorns shows up.


----------



## Everett (Jun 21, 2013)

Can someone please post a link to a picture of Robbwynd?  I haven't been able to see the eps this season so I'm reduced to YouTube clips, and that isn't up.

For that matter... anyone got a good Torrent site?  One that won't plunk unwanted products on my comp. and will actually play the show...?

*Mod Note:*  EN World does not support copyright infringement.  It is against our policies for folks to use the site to trade in flagrantly violating materials.  Please do not post such materials here, or supply links to sites that provide them.  Thanks.  -Umbran, EN World Moderator


----------

